# Revu vs. Planswift vs. Onscreen for takeoff



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

We are a Commercial/Light industrial Contractor that currently uses OnScreen Takeoff. Our Renewal will be early 2018. We have used Onscreen for years, but are starting to consider Planswift because there is software that will allow it to merge with our Accounting Software (Sage 100). 

I am wondering if anyone out there has used different software and can compare / contrast between the different ones they have used. 

Onscreen is Great, But I don't believe it is any better than Planswift. Having never used Bluebeam Revu, I am interested to know if it can work as a replacement for either. It has a TON of awesome options but I don't know if it has some of the functionality of Planswift/Onscreen.

I have looked at Stack and REALLY like the idea, However you can only have one user look at plans and their answer to that is: "Just have your customer use your login." which I don't like.

anybody have experience and can chime in?

Oncreen Takeoff
Planswift
Bluebeam Revu
Stack


----------



## Prime9900 (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello: Just signed up for Paint Talk as a provider of estimating software & services and thought I would start contributing by responding to this post.

All three software are great digitizing plan readers depending on your estimating requirements and style of usage but there are distinct differences between them:

OnCenter-OST:
Very expensive software
Requires add-on costly software for pricing
Unable to add or edit line items to customize to suite your needs 
Limited fields for input and unable to edit 
More friendly for general construction trades where working in total areas and not by specific locations like room by room
Customer service is good
14 Day Free Trial Offered

Planswift:
Extremely affordable with reasonable yearly support fee
Open architectural allow endless customizing including input windows
Expression builder incorporated
Access outside data from spreadsheet or database
Ideal for takeoff room by room
Build assemblies and parts for pricing
Customizable reporting feature 
Customer service is excellent
14 Day Free Trial Offered
Affordable plugins offered in their Plugin Store and other independent plugin websites

BlueBeam:
Least expensive
Great document reader with digitizing capability
Great for highlighting and annotating 
Able to add columns and assembly list
Unable to add functionality for parts and calculated pricing
30 Day Free Trial Offered

Our estimators have used Planswift for over 5 years now with great success.


----------

